# Simply amazing



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

This is amazing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Found an image of him working on this, pretty cool piece.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is really something very extraordinary.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

That man has WAY more patience than I do.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, I agree with Joe.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

I've had this pinned for a couple years now. It's one of the major pieces that got me thinking about woodworking and back on the road to designing and building furniture. Every now and again, I try to figure out how to replicate it. I have been dreaming about using this concept to do a lamp or bookcase. Alas, his work is of such skill, that it eludes me yet.


----------

